

How to printing PDF  automatically at a specific time? - alexgreen1313

I receive orders from the website. An order usually contains an attachment and a PDF file with necessary parameters. I need to print all the files two times a day and then send to other specialists for further processing. There are too many orders now, and it’s hard to do this manually. Can someone help automate the task?
======
tambourine_man
Perhaps stackoverflow is a better place to ask this, but on a Mac this can be
done easily.

Off the top of my head, save the PDFs on a folder named by the day, set
launchd to run a script twice a day that opens every file on it with the print
utility (that will print it).

------
MickhailLee
I think you will have a chance to place all the files into one folder on
server. Then you can create a script for automatic file printing from the
folder. There are specialized software programs that support bulk printing of
files of different types. For example, there exists Print Conductor. The
instruction here shows that it supports PDF format and [http://print-
conductor.com/articles/batch-print-pdf.html](http://print-
conductor.com/articles/batch-print-pdf.html). The software has API available.
Download it and enjoy.

